# Download path of a source tarball



## darksky (May 7, 2016)

Hello.  I am interested in downloading a source tarball of some ssl-admin which can be build from ports but am unsure how to find one.

https://www.freshports.org/security/ssl-admin

There I found a link to the upstream source under the "WWW" section but I find myself unsure how to locate a source tarball.  My goal is to build this on Linux, not FreeBSD.  Thank you.


----------



## tobik@ (May 7, 2016)

Hello, this requires that you're running FreeBSD and have the ports tree installed. Running `make -C /usr/ports/security/ssl-admin fetch-url-list` will give you a list of URLs the port will try to download the tarball from.

For security/ssl-admin these are:
ftp://ftp.secure-computing.net/pub/FreeBSD/ports/ssl-admin/ssl-admin-1.2.1.tar.xz
ftp://ftp2.secure-computing.net/pub/FreeBSD/ports/ssl-admin/ssl-admin-1.2.1.tar.xz 
http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/ports-distfiles/ssl-admin-1.2.1.tar.xz


----------



## zirias@ (May 7, 2016)

Assuming you're not running FreeBSD, so you can't just do `make fetch` to download them: normally, the project's web page should present you downloads, but this depends on the upstream project of course. As you already linked to freshports, you will see the download locations there under "Master Sites". These are only the base paths, you might get an index navigating there, if not, you should have a look at the port's Makefile to see what variables like PORTVERSION, DISTNAME etc are set to and determine the filename yourself, see the Porter's Handbook on distfiles.


----------



## darksky (May 7, 2016)

tobik - Thank you ... I found both ftp links but neither worked for me whereas the distcache http link you provided did.


----------

